

FCC Plan Would Allow 911 to Accept Texts, Photographs, Videos - boh
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390933,00.asp

======
icebraining
_"(...) Unless there is a way to couple geocoding with all sms messages sent
to a 911 call center then I can't see this working the way lawmakers intend,"_

I don't get it; they have the cellphone number, can't they just ask the
carrier to track its location? What more do they need?

